# Stephon Marbury: "Who wouldn't want to play in San Antonio?"



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

> Marbury would love to be on the opposite bench nowadays, realizing there is no future on his hometown New York.
> 
> "Who wouldn't want to play for San Antonio?" Marbury told The Post last night. "To play with Tim Duncan, who would complain about that? That's a great organization, they win championships. They have a nice system and I like (Gregg) Popovich as coach. I can play 1 or the 2. If I was a free agent, yeah."



http://www.nypost.com/seven/11122008/sports/knicks/steph_eyes_spot_with_san_antonio_138245.htm


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Stephon Marbury: "Who wouldn't want to play in San Antonio"*

Take a hike, Stephon.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Stephon Marbury: "Who wouldn't want to play in San Antonio"*

he'd probably make the team fall apart


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Stephon Marbury: "Who wouldn't want to play in San Antonio"*

Lol ye right, now way a team like SA would ever take a chance on this guy.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Stephon Marbury: "Who wouldn't want to play in San Antonio"*

I think it was more just a compliment than him actually trying to show the Spurs he's interested or anything..

Looks like he'll just waste a season on the Knicks bench.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Stephon Marbury: "Who wouldn't want to play in San Antonio"*

He said if the Spurs were interested we would be on the top of his list.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Stephon Marbury: "Who wouldn't want to play in San Antonio"*

what happened to you being a mod?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Stephon Marbury: "Who wouldn't want to play in San Antonio"*

What happened to your forum?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Got hacked and spammed. It was probably you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Play nice, you two :naughty:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lmao, ive never seen that smiley before


----------

